# INTERPRO CANCELLED - PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All,

I'm afraid that Interpro haven't managed to fix the road - they are a fork lift truck short of doing the job. Â :-/

I've not managed to get numbers for gcp, Mike_G, woracle, jab471 or PhilJ, so if you have any way of letting them know, please do.

I'll consider the options for trying a 3rd time during the week.

Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Put me down please, and as I have a car, I am mobile so can go to any location ( the Wak London meet is not cast in stone so that date is probably free... ???)

I have a REvo and other mods so it is of interest

Great idea if you can get the cost down like that .. would pay up to 25 maybe 30 .. Â John


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'd be keen to go to Interpro


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Me too car permitting


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Interpro for me too.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Clived,

I've only got a Forge DV 007p and Revo with SPS3 running advanced timing on Optimax....

I would love to be there... very happy with Â£15-20
and I live in Northamptonshire....

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

For anyone else that is Revo'd without SPS3 I'll have mine it would be interesting to see what difference it can make before and after


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd' be interested. My REVO reseller is arranging for mine to do a before and after at Power Engineering as part of the install..So P.E for me


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm fairly sure both dates are fine at the moment and I'll be coming fown from Leeds.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Both dates fine with me at the moment, dont mind traveling to either, Power Engineering closer but really dont mind what ever suits most.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anything goes datewise (just about) so long as its Interpro. Don't mind on cost, and I meant what i said about getting the Forge guys down there. They are only a few mins up the M5 (ok, maybe about 40ish) and they will surely do a roaring trade..... I'd stick the test program on and do a couple of roller sessions before and after, and I'm sure I'd not be alone.......

What do you reckon?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I can but ask....


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Me too please. I would prefer somewhere in or around London but don't mind a trip out to Bristol.
Let me know when and where. Cost not an issue.
Cgeers
Boggie.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I did a day at Power Engineering with another Audi forum (admittedly 1 year ago) and was less than impressed.

About 5 people had APR there (remember P.E. are a dealer for S/chips) and the only one that got a reading of anything above about 240/245 was the guy who told them they had a S/chip installed. There was a lot of posts about it and I don't know anyone who's been back since.

We may have been unlucky and this could all have been coincidence but I thought I'd pass on my experience. I won't ever go back there.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Clive, sounds like a great idea!!! I've only got a standard car at the mo, but want to check out how the various mods perform..............

Cost and location not an issue.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd be interested where ever. My car is engine wise completely standard - essential for benchmarking!
But I could be tempted by REVO.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep - I'd like to come along too, to do a pre chipping test on T7 and see how good Revo is...

Once date and venue firmed I will post on events calendar.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are there any other locations apart form Bristol and London, that could be used?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Are there any other locations apart form Bristol and London, that could be used?


Clive Atthowe in Norwich has a good set of 4WD rollers... I'm sure you could go up there if you didn't want to be sociable...

Can I pop a vx on the rollers please Clive? Looking for benchmarking before mods...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nowt wrong with PE - used them plenty of times with no problems.

I'd like a run on the rollers if possible- just to show you lot what a Revo'd oil burner can do. Interpro or PE 

Clive - have plenty of room on my site to host to put up a page of the R/R results if you want when they are done.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That would be interesting!!! I was on the M40 near Bicester on Wed, when some mega horsepower AmD registered tractor went past me..... those AmD PDi Golfs really move ;D



> Nowt wrong with PE - used them plenty of times with no problems.
> 
> I'd like a run on the rollers if possible- just to show you lot what a Revo'd oil burner can do. Interpro or PE Â
> 
> Clive - have plenty of room on my site to host to put up a page of the R/R results if you want when they are done.


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Very interested: Cost fine; 3rd or 31st May both good for me; Near/in London would be best. Would like to see how much all the shiny bits has increased my ability to go fast - oh yes and to find out how my s/chip + miltek fare.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do Interpro align themselves or favour a particular chip / remap specialist? If so, then maybe we try to conduct a blind test from their viewpoint.
???



> I did a day at Power Engineering with another Audi forum (admittedly 1 year ago) and was less than impressed.
> 
> About 5 people had APR there (remember P.E. are a dealer for S/chips) and the only one that got a reading of anything above about 240/245 was the guy who told them they has a S/chip installed. There was a lot of posts about it and I don't know anyone who's been back since.
> 
> We may have been unlucky and this could all have been coincidence but I thought I'd pass on my experience. I won't ever go back there.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Do Interpro align themselves or favour a particular chip / remap specialist? If so, then maybe we try to conduct a blind test from their viewpoint.
> ???


When I had my car REVO'd at Interpro they were looking at becoming a dealer. I don't know whether this has happened yet.

I would be interested in attending though, especially if it was Interpro.


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Maybe a stupid question: where are Interpro based?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The real question is, who's prepared to go along and take photos and subsequently write up an article for the magazine??

hmmm hmmmm? [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The real question is, who's prepared to go along and take photos and subsequently write up an article for the magazine??


Quite happy to do that


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

there is always G-force at Aylesbury.

having said that, they did struggle with the haldex and wanted me back (as a paying customer i might add) for further testing to get over the haldex issues before the next audi event.

http://www.g-force-motorsport.co.uk/dyno/dyno.htm

cost for last RS246.com Â RR was Â£50 a car .

Dyno plots of power, torque and lamda.

I have never seen a RR as accurate as this .


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Right, after a bit of research today, and having got a feel for the responses so far, here is where we are at.

*Location - * Based on the responses, the costs and my personal experience, I'm going to organise something at interpro - sorry to those who would have liked something further north.

*Date - * Interpro do this stuff on Sunday mornings, not Saturdays and both the Sundays of the weekends I suggested had gone. The two dates available in the next two months are May 11th (clashes with GTI Interational) and June 8th (clashes with the "International TT meeting in the Alps"). I'm guessing that more of us are going to GTI-I than the Alps, so I'm suggesting June 8th.

*Cost - * If we have less than 15 cars, we're looking at Â£25 a pop. 16-20 (20 being the most they can do in a morning) cars would be Â£20 each.

*Forge & "before and after" runs - * Had some initial feedback from Forge, and subject to the date being ok, they'd certainly think about coming along - I'll get them to confirm once enough of you have agreed to the 8th June. Note that there are only 20 slots in a day, and everybody will be allocated one... *if you want to do before / after power runs with Revo off / on, let me know and I'll find out if Interpro would want more money from you and if it would change the maximum number of cars for the day*. I'm pretty sure that if it can be done at all any before / after would have to be done back to back - i.e. without your car coming off the rollers. Interpro are happy for Forge to attend btw.

*What now? - * If you want to come to Interpro in Bristol on the morning of Sunday June 8th, let me know via this thread. Remember, there are a maximum of 20 spaces. Also let me know if you may be interested in doing a Revo before / after run.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> *What now? - * If you want to come to Interpro in Bristol on the morning of Sunday June 8th, let me know via this thread. Remember, there are a maximum of 20 spaces. Also let me know if you may be interested in doing a Revo before / after run.


Yes please to the 8th June - no Revo thanks


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm definately up for that. Mine's a standard 225 TTC and I would be interested in a before and after Revo run.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

June 8th: Yes please
Revo: No thanks

Thanks for organising this Clive.

And if James does the write-up, I'll take the photos


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just had a quick count and noticed that there were a total of 20 people who were provisionally interested in the original dates. If the new date and location is fine for you, get your name down quick as it will be first come, first served!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Unfortunatley I cannot attend this June date, but I hope you have fun


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It would be really cool if we can end up with chips/remaps from

AmD
Apr
Abt
MTM
Revo
Jabba
Sooperchip

1 of each would be cool  2 of each would be Fantastic, as it means we get another verification.

I'll probably have a Jabba by then...... maybe :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Anybody who has Revo installed and the dongle, will be able to test both modes.

But again...how long does it take to do a rolling road to a car?

If 20 can be done in a morning...is this a 9-12 morning?

Could this be a problem for some of us that are not local? It will be a 3 hours drive for me to get there.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hope they have more than one 4WD rolling road as I can't see how it's possible to do 20 cars in a morning!

If you say 4 hours, then thats one car every 12 minutes.

I don't think it's possible to drive a car onto the rolling road, clamp it down, pop bonnet and attach boost guage, install fans (if used), run the car up and then down, disconnect boost gauge and close close bonnet, remove fans (if used), remove clamps and get car off the rolling road.

I've not been to Interpro but I'd be surprised. :-/

P.S. Vlastan - the solution to your problem is called an "Alarm Clock".


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Clive, count me in!!!!! ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've not said yet for sure that we can do before and after runs - as I mentioned in my previous post I've asked Interpro for their view of a) if keeping the car strapped to the rollers, uploading (or maybe just changing, as Vlastan points out!) the program, and doing a 2nd run is feasible. b) how much longer it would take, c) how much more it would cost the individual and d) how this would effect how many cars in total can be run. Hopefully it won't be a problem, but we need to keep an eye on the logistics.

Scotty, IIRC, we didn't stop at 12 last time - the Interpro guys didn't rush the job, but were pretty efficient at getting the job done and cars moved through the process without unneccesary delay. Are you coming by the way? 

Vlastan, is that a "yes"? Once we've got enough "yes" votes to make sure it's happening, I'll give everyone the chance to opt for "early" or "later", so you might not need to be in Bristol till say... 10:30-11:00 for example. Go on, you know you want to! 

*Could everyone who says they are coming also say if ther car is standard or modded, and what the mods are so we can see if we've got each chip company represented...*

Cheers, Clive


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine's standard, but would definitely be interested in doing the b4 & after stuff with revo!!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

couldnt someone sort a more northern rolling road day,a 600 odd mile round journey for a rolling road day is a bit far ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The interesting thing about this is the potential. If we can get the majority of different chips/remaps present, then we have a huge amount of info and hopefully the Jabba's can have the bragging rights ;D.

Maybe we can arrange the next one to be a northerly meet.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> couldnt someone sort a more northern rolling road day


Block, of course you can Â ;D just don't organise it for June 8th please!

Clive


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Block, of course you can Â ;D just don't organise it for June 8th please!
> 
> Anyway, 300 mile round trip is the sort of thing I often do in the TT for a one hour business meeting, what are you moaning about man? Â
> 
> Clive


 mines being rolling roaded on wednesday so i dont think the figures will change much in 2 months otherwise id jump at the chance  but will see nearer the time


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As much as I hate alarm clocks...I would like to come for this too! So I say YES!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> so i dont think the figures will change much in 2 months


Block, you're right that the power output isn't likely to change much, but the figures from your RR on the day you have it done, and the figures from Interpro on the 8th June can't be directly compared - different RRs and different ambient conditions can add up to some significant differences in the readings. Not saying that the RR you are going to use in less accurate or anything, just that it would be difficult to directly compare figures. Let me know if you change your mind!



> As much as I hate alarm clocks...I would like to come for this too! So I say YES!!


Excellent Vlastan  You're car is un-modded, correct?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

For round 2. a good venue up north would be Well Lane Turbo Centre, Batley, West Yorks.

They have a 4WD RR & dynoplot facility and have loads of experience with keeping forced induction cars cool under load.

Well Lane run RR 'shootouts' all the time, I went to a VW one a couple of weeks ago and they did 25 cars between 9am and 1pm, with 3-4 runs per car progressively building up the intensity of each run.

Last summer I took my APR'd Mk 4 Golf 1.8T there for an independent test and it ran 151 bhp in the stock progm and 201bhp in the Optimax program so their RR results seem sound.

The results of this would be really interesting as a guide (shape or bhp/torque curve, etc). In reality there isn't a 'loser' as such but no doubt the tuner(s) whose max bhp figs aren't the highest will be inclined to, at best, point out the on-road charcateristics are what count and, at worst, assume the RR operator wasn't trying hard enough with their product!

Game on.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Uhm....

Firstly, I would be interested in attending too.

Secondly, I am also a little worried about the Interpro/REVO link, if we are trying to do an independent test. I'm not saying that any foul play will occur, but as someone already said about the PE/Super-chips link (which isnt true - I was there too, and didnt make more than 249BHP in my Super-chip'd car, so there were other problems (like not enough grip on the rollers) on the day), accusations could be made later - damaging peoples reputation! On the other hand, someone like G-Force (http://www.g-force-motorsport.co.uk) would probably be better, as they dont deal with any of em - and have one of the most accurate RR's in the country (1800BHP 4WD RR) - and they are primarily Porsche tuners!

Thirdly, the test probably wont be very fair anyway. Depending on modifications, we wont get an accurate feel of just the chip - so we cant really say who has the best chip. It wouldnt be a like for like test. The best way to do that is to swap ECU's around. Therefore, any results will be 'inconclusive', at best.

Fourthly, the fact that Forge/REVO will be present, could bias things a little (i.e. if anyone is down on power, they will be on-hand to 'tweek' the programs - which the other re-mappers dont have the opportunity to do). This is not necessarily a bad thing, but again, for sake of an independent test, it could skewer the results a little.

So... in conclusion... If this is just gonna be a fun day out for all, get some power figures, and compare CARS, then excellent... However, if this is used as a 'my remap is better than yours' thing, then it will *not* be accurate at all!

Thanks

Shash.

PS - either way, I'll still be there


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Shash,

I guess I should say that I only used "Got the 'best' chip" to generate a little interest in the thread - i agree absolutely with you comments about other mods changing the results - which is why I've asked everyone to let me know what other mods they have.... (*cough*).

I'm hoping that it will be a fun day out that will enable us all to see a) what it is possible to acheive on the TT with a combination of chip and other mods, b) give us data to do some sort of comparisons on - general shape of the graphs, comparing cars with the same mods but different chips etc. and c) get a lot of like-minded (power-hungry!) TT owners together 

Re Forge (Revo) potentially being on-site, I really don't think there will be time for "tweaking" followed by re-runs... The only time that there might be the opportunity for a 2nd run will be for those people who have pre-arranged before Revo / after Revo runs, the feasibility of which I'm currently checking with Interpro and Forge.

Glad you're coming by the way - be good to catch up - please don't let me hear your induction noise though...! :


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

with reference to Emmys comment about grip i was told to take a can of hair spray if i ever went to a RR , and spray the rollers with it (not sure myself but came from someone who is very todo with R and R's)

Noone should disclose there chips or mods till after the RR's have been completed thatway no tweaking by the suppliers of certain makes can be made :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jonah,

I wasn't planning to give the list of mods to Interpro! :-X Sure, if they really wanted they could come on the forum, try to work it out.... I'm happy for people to IM me their mods rather than post them if they'd prefer.

So, given we're now looking at June 8th, do you think you'll have your car back? if so, you coming? 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Bloody hope i have my car back by then 
June 8th should be ok for this date.
shall i bring my Harmony Hair Spray with me ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've got a wedding on the Saturday :-/ BUT I do not want to miss this so please put me down for the afternoon and I'll be there mid afternoon.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Should be OK for me tool ;D

Where is interpro??

Jason


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thornbury,

Bristol.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK...so we don't talk about modifications in this forum then.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> put me down for the afternoon


NuTTs, I suspect we'll be done by 1pm, maybe 2pm at the latest.... can you make it by then?

It all depends how many cars we get - although I think we've got 3 who'd like before / after runs already, so that might help!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

Was the quoted price per car or per roll? So if you want to do one before and one after Revo, will you have to pay double?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Clive have u got me down for two runs stock and performance ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Was the quoted price per car or per roll


As I've mentioned a couple of times, I've asked Interpro to let me know if doing 2nd runs a) is possible, b) will cost more and c) how it will effect the total number of cars that can be run.

The price currently is per run - a 2nd run, if it can be done, will add some cost, just don't know how much yet. Don't forget that when I'm saying 2nd run here, I'm talking about a 2nd run without the car being un-strapped - i.e. a Revo program change taking place, but nothing else.

Jonah, no I hadn't, but I have now!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> NuTTs, I suspect we'll be done by 1pm, maybe 2pm at the latest.... can you make it by then?
> 
> It all depends how many cars we get - although I think we've got 3 who'd like before / after runs already, so that might help!
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Put me down for last and I'll get there for 1pm.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Ok for the 8th.Please put me down on the list Clive.

Sure you dont want to go to Powerstation again 

James.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark will You still be in ur top hat and tails ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe I'll still have the bridesmaid on


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Maybe I'll still have the bridesmaid on


can we all have a ride ;D  oops not related r u


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D



> can we all have a ride Â ;D  oops not related r u


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well please stick me down for both the RR and the bridesmaid.

Whenever and where ever and which and how etc I know nuffin but where do I sign...

ps (may have )I have switchable Revo(possibly) on a 225 that (might have) the Forge induction kit installed. But then again its a bog standard 998 mini engine. :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Date is fine for me Clive. It'll be good to see you and other old faces again. 

No Revo thanks.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

June 8th confirmed as ours by Interpro ;D

Extra cost for limited number of Revo off / Revo on runs to follow...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Clive, can you please post a postcode for those of us that dont know where it is ? What time ? How much ? Sorry mate , but many thanks for organising this. It will be interesting to see what I have under my lid. John


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

June the 8th eh............should have my Sportec chip in the Thorne family bus by then...........should I come along?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> June the 8th eh............should have my Sportec chip in the Thorne family bus by then...........should I come along?


No! You might frighten the children.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

As usual I have posted a reply without reading the thread 

I'm definantly coming now ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

> As usual I have posted a reply without reading the thread
> 
> I'm definantly coming now ;D


Damn, I'm gonna hafta do some major mods to keep up with your horsepower... Unless of course we rank people on power-to-weight, in which case you'll be right at the bottom 

Shash.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I was holding off with the address as I know I'll get asked again in 8 weeks time ;D However...

16 Walker Way
Thornbury
BRISTOL
BS35 3US

Exact start / end times to be agreed with Interpro - watch this space. Ditto cost - just waiting till we have 16+ cars 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

...oh and Forge will definately be there.... 

Clive


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I will be there as a spectator if thats ok.

JustinP


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> June the 8th eh............should have my Sportec chip in the Thorne family bus by then...........should I come along?


Is the R+R long enough to fit ur bus on ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Is the R+R long enough to fit ur bus on ;D


LOL...and this from a man who'd trying to shorten his car? ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Damn, I'm gonna hafta do some major mods to keep up with your horsepower... Â Unless of course we rank people on power-to-weight, in which case you'll be right at the bottom
> 
> Shash.


Hmmmm, 265 bhp/1500kgs or 460bhp/1800kgs......... ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> LOL...and this from a man who'd trying to shorten his car? ;D


 :-X


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

> Hmmmm, 265 bhp/1500kgs or 460bhp/1800kgs......... ;D


OoOoOo... Fightin' talk 

S.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Hi
> 
> I will be there as a spectator if thats ok.
> 
> JustinP


Guess you have about 600 hp lookin at your pic Just !


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Clive

Probably unable to make the 8th June as going to a bash the night before and some other guests are staying over. I might get thought of as rude if I then spend all Sunday morning away from the house. 

Good on you for organising though. If the party is changed/cancelled I will be along.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok, here's the list of attendees so far - any errors, let me know!

*Definate*
TTs: clived, B3VES, NuTTs, Vlastan, Emmy, 55JWB, TTotal, kmpowell and ag, karloff & Jonah who'd like 2 runs - Revo before & after - if possible. Other cars: Thorney, coupe-sport.

*Possibly*
T7, JampoTT, JAC, DaveM.

*Expressed interest, but haven't heard from you about June 8th*
paulb, boggie.

Still room for a few more if you're interested! 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a good mix of modded cars - should be an interesting day  - looking forward to seeing Rob's and Thorneys run ;D


----------



## powermap (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi Guys

Let me know if you want me to come along with my laptop to load up a few free Revo trial softwares.

I only live 10 mins away from Interpro ;D

Ian

www.powermap.co.uk


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If only you'd have read the whole thread Ian, you'd have known that Forge were coming... 

As I've said in my post on audi-sport, I don't mind if you talk to Russell and he's ok with you coming along _as well as_ the Forge technician, if just for the hell of it if you're at a loose end and would like to share some of your tuning knowledge 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Count me in. Before & after Revo if possible


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

Is this 100% on then?

I am trying to make a long weekend out of this trip to Bath and I will need to reserve my accommodation.

Have you already booked Interpro or are you still collecting names?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Have you already booked Interpro or are you still collecting names?


Hi Vlastan,

As I mentioned a page or two back in the thread, Interpro is BOOKED for us on June 8th 

I am also still collecting names as we now have 14 confirmed and we need 16 to get the best rate, although we do have a few unconfirmed (JampoTT, JAC & T7) and a couple who were interested in general but I've not heard from about June 8th (PaulB and Boggie), so I think we'll be fine... :

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Great news....it will be a lovely weekend to Bath and then the rolling road and then back to Bath!! Don't you just love weekends away? ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Can I come too? put me down please.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Please put me down tentatively. Â I need to clear it with she who must be obeyed.

Regards,
phoTToniq.

p.s. hope my modified exhaust pipes will not cause a problem to the rolling road equipment


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Clive,

If there is space left i'd love to come.

I'm interested in a revo before/after run. Assuming i can sort out an install/trial beforehand.

At present the car is un-modded 225ttc. It has been on the interpro rollers before.

Cheers,

Mike

Ps
is it possible to update the first post with the latest info as it is increasingly hard to follow these multi-page threads ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It looks like we now have FULL HOUSE!! Should be fun!

"My TT is faster than yours!! I have more torque! I have more power! I can whip your ar*se with my TT!!"

...some comments of the people attending this event! ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Excellent!  I turn my back for 10 minutes....!

Right, Wak and Mike on the confirmed list, phoTToniq added to the maybes.

Mike, you know that Forge are going to be there, so we can pre-arrange for them to install the program before you go on the rollers?

We now have the magic 16 confirmed, 5 wanting two runs, and 5 maybes.

As requested, I'll update the first post with the facts!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

better clear the rolling road bay when 'old smokey' goes on Â 

Nice one Clive - will be there with notepad and cam in hand Â


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

One question Clive, is the Revo software going to be the trial version or the full package. If it is the trial version and it is tweaked on the rolling road and the trial period finishes and you then want to buy the package, will the preloaded software be enabled or do you have to start again?

Few too many _ands_ in that sentence.


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Clive/Forge,

I'll definetly go for the revo trial if it can be switched on for the 2nd roller session (if available). 

What do I need to do to arrange ?

Any details on cost for standard/performance runs ?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Wish I lived further South than Dundee 
Really want to get the APR re-map / cruise control. I can get it fitted fairly close to home but Star Perf' has a Maha RR; apparently Maha doesn't like Haldex :-/

No one in Scotland has a Haldex friendly RR and I want re-map carried out by someone reasonably local in case of problems - yet advice from forum dictates at least a RR check after re-map....Rocks and hard places come to mind!

Sounds like a good gathering....have fun 

Jackie x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Clive, it will be good to see if i can match the 233BHP i got out of my standard old TTC, last time we were there!!!

Any idea of cost yet? Will it be about the same as before, Â£15 for the run and printout?

Looking forward to it lots! Â


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Take a look at the very first post in this thread for the latest news - pricing and and up to date list of who is coming, and who might be coming!

If a couple of the "possibles" come we've got space for just one or two more over and above before we hit our maximum number - good show!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Better warn the residents of Thornbury again then - i remember a lot of 'road testing' going on last time 

james


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Better warn the residents of Thornbury again then - i remember a lot of 'road testing' going on last time Â
> 
> james


Put notices around the place..."The TT boyz are back in town"! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Better warn the residents of Thornbury again then - i remember a lot of 'road testing' going on last time Â
> 
> james


 :


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Clive,

Any more spaces at this late stage?!!

I'd like to come if poss, just for one run.

Regards, Gareth


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> :


 ???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Any more spaces at this late stage?!!


Gareth, no problem, you're on the list. Any mods?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Cheers Clive 

No mods yet, just done 1k so gf permitting, there ought to be by then.

What mods are in abundance/lacking from the current line up?


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

I cannot wait to see the results from this rolling road meeting. Â I reckon it will influence the buying decision of lots of people.

Must be plenty of unmodded people just watching and waiting, thinking this'll set the record straight. Â I know I am one of 'em. Â ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

Which tuning specialists will be represented by owners cars? and is there anyone missing?

Off the top of my head it would be nice to cars with chips/remaps from

Revo
AmD
Jabba
Sooperchips
MTM
APR
Abt

Any more?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

wonder if forge will fit me an induction kit while i'm there ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I know that we have standard, MTM, Revo and Superchips (although this is Emmy's so clearly not fair!) represented.

Someone keeps teasing us about Jabba : and so far as I know we don't have any AMD (Wak, what's yours?) or ABT or APR - do ABT and APR even have UK chip distributors at the moment?

Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> wonder if forge will fit me an induction kit while i'm there


I suspect the one poor Forge technician will be too busy doing the Revo installs... why not get it done before hand so we can all take a look (and have it improve your numbers of course!)

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I suspect the one poor Forge technician will be too busy doing the Revo installs... why not get it done before hand so we can all take a look (and have it improve your numbers of course!)
> 
> Cheers, Clive


dont u mean chatting to Thorney ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I always thought Waks was an AmD car... and I'm fairly sure Jabba should be represented :

Do you want me to ring Tony Hilton (Abt UK General Manager) and ask him whether he can bring an Abt car down ;D



> I know that we have standard, MTM, Revo and Superchips (although this is Emmy's so clearly not fair!) represented.
> 
> Someone keeps teasing us about Jabba Â : and so far as I know we don't have any AMD (Wak, what's yours?) or ABT or APR - do ABT and APR even have UK chip distributors at the moment?
> 
> Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Do you want me to ring Tony Hilton (Abt UK General Manager) and ask him whether he can bring an Abt car down


So long as Abt don't mind paying their Â£20 - certainly be interesting for us all to see the Abt car, have it in the magazine article...

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've left a message on his VM. I spoke with him earlier... it's a pity I didn't think of this earlier :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> So long as Abt don't mind paying their Â£20 - certainly be interesting for us all to see the Abt car, have it in the magazine article...
> 
> Clive


Article  who mentioned an article
My chip is stealth and dealers mustn't find out! if they do i will sue the TTOC


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah,

All names and registration marks will be with held to protect the innocent (or guilty )


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Someone keeps teasing us about Jabba and so far as I know we don't have any AMD (Wak, what's yours?) or ABT or APR - do ABT and APR even have UK chip distributors at the moment?


Posted by: clived Today at 6:03pm

APR available in UK from several distributors; Star Performance, Awesome Gti, Stealth Racing..and a couple of others.

Would be good to see an APR car at your day out ...sadly it won't be mine 

Jackie x


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Clive

Is there any spaces left?

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Phil, space available, so long as you already have an APR, Abt or AMD chip 

Seriously, no problem - room to fit you in.

Do you have any mods by the way?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Clive

I have an AmD chip, miltek and hyberboost valve. Will shortly be fitting a front mount intercooler and oil cooler.

How do I sort out payment, do we pay on the day? What is the agreed date, time and location?

I need to get permission from her in doors, but hopefully should be forthcoming!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Clive, I have a small issue of being told I HAVE to attend a wedding on the same day! Â  I tried to get them to change the wedding day but they are not having any of it! Â  ;D

You know I'd rather be doing this.

Is there any chance of ensuring an earlyish AM (up to 11am) run so I can shoot off or I'll have to cancel! Â :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Phil, payment on the day. All the details are in the very first post in this thread.

Wak, no problem, unless anyone requests otherwise, runs will be on a first confirmed, first run basis - I'm sure we can get you away by 11.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Clive, I have a small issue of being told I HAVE to attend a wedding on the same day! Â  I tried to get them to change the wedding day but they are not having any of it! Â  ;D
> 
> You know I'd rather be doing this.
> 
> Is there any chance of ensuring an earlyish AM (up to 11am) run so I can shoot off or I'll have to cancel! Â :-/


So thats why he's got a white car !! LOL ! ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Clive,

Jonah contacted me to see if I was interested. If you have any spaces then yes I'd love to join your band of merry men (and gals).

I've had mine chipped last month at Van Akken at the Transport Research Lab, Crowthorne. Not sure what type though. Be cool to find out exact figures for BHP, torque etc.

See you there? :
Si


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> If you have any spaces then yes I'd love to join your band of merry men (and gals)


Si, yep, that's fine - you're number 20! I spoke to Interpro the other day and they've said 25 max, and we've now got 20 + 5 with two runs.... 



> I've had mine chipped last month at Van Akken at the Transport Research Lab, Crowthorne. Not sure what type though. Be cool to find out exact figures for BHP, torque etc.


You don't know what chip you've got?   Can you have a go at finding out - be very interesting if this is something that isn't generally known about. And who are Van Akken?!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

http://www.vanaaken.com

There product is called "SmartChip"


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks mate for the info. 

The not knowing was affecting day to day life ;D

SmartChip has made a significant difference to performance though.  You not coming uk225??


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have to work on this day 

Or believe me I would be there


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Clive,

Seriously thinking about getting "Revo'd", but don't quite know whether to get it done at GTi International for the before and after run up the strip, or at this meet and have the added security of the rolling road check. If i don't get it done before then, whats the chances of "upgrading" on the day and getting the software installed? I'm assuming this only takes a few minutes extra?

However, if its going to cause any disruption, i won't bother 

Cheers, Gareth


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Can we have an address please with post code ect 
cheers 
Jonah


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Can we have an address please with post code ect


Jonah, it's hiding on page 8 of the thread, what's your problem man! Â 

I'll update the first post in the thread with the address...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Seriously thinking about getting "Revo'd", but don't quite know whether to get it done at GTi International for the before and after run up the strip, or at this meet and have the added security of the rolling road check. If i don't get it done before then, whats the chances of "upgrading" on the day and getting the software installed? I'm assuming this only takes a few minutes extra?


Gareth,

I can put you down for being 'done' by Forge at Interpro, but there will not be time for "tweaking" of anyone's program on the day, so the actual software loading would be similar to if you're at Gti. The process will be 1) get the software (demo or full purchase) installed, 2) get strapped to the rollers, 3) do a run with Revo turned off, 4) do a run with Revo turned on.

Due to the nature of the event, it just won't be possible to dedicate rolling road time for idividual car tuning.

Let me know if you want me to put you down for two runs and Revo at Interpro. You can always get Revo at Gti and still have an off and on run at Interpro...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Jonah, it's hiding on page 8 of the thread, what's your problem man!


Silly me :


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

> Gareth,
> 
> I can put you down for being 'done' by Forge at Interpro, but there will not be time for "tweaking" of anyone's program on the day, so the actual software loading would be similar to if you're at Gti. The process will be 1) get the software (demo or full purchase) installed, 2) get strapped to the rollers, 3) do a run with Revo turned off, 4) do a run with Revo turned on.
> 
> ...


I'll probably get it done at Gti and do off/on runs at interpro then

Cheers Clive,

Gareth


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clive, Hi, please forgive me if this has been covered before...can I have a RR test with my revo on AND off ? If so I guess I pay twice which is fine Thanks
John


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

John,

Yes, you can, but you have to "book" it in advance - I'll take your e-mail as your booking!

Take a look at the first post in this thread - cost for two runs is Â£30.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Clive, J


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Me too....ON & OFF if possible. Thanks Clive

Simon


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Simon, I assume you chip has a 30 second method for turning the program on and off?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Sorry, I'm a bit of a woman when it comes to teknikal things! I assume so. 

4 month old TTC 225, with SmartChip :-X


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

TT500 - isnt the smart chip a new chip soldered into the ECU. Unless there is a switch to go back to standard, you can only run in performance mode ?

james.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

I don't have a switch to go back to standard, just my standard chip in a box in the glove compartment.

Van Aaken Developments will swop my Smart Chip for the standard one just before I have an Audi Service. Then swop it back afterwards free of charge.

If Audi find out I've chipped my TT (non ABT) then the warranty will be invalid and it will go down on my record. 
LeasePlan will be pissed off with me also


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Simon,

Looks like just the one run for you then!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Just one for me then this time Clive as I'm a Rolling Road Virgin 

One very last question...couldn't see what time we're all meeting, did I miss something. I presume 10am Sunday morning ???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Might not be 10am start - could be 9... need to confirm with Interpro now we've got a better idea of numbers - watch the first post 

Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Latest updates added with all confirmed attendees listed - please let me know if any of this is incorrect.

Note as stated that we're pretty much full, so last space to first to confirm.

If you can no longer make it PLEASE let me know!!!

Thanks, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do we have a representative cross sample of remap/chips present? The list below is my best guess :-/ Some owners may not want to advertise their status : ;D

Do we have Apr or Abt?

clived: MTM?
B3VES: monster bathtub
ag
NuTTs: probably Jabba by then
karloff
Vlastan
Emmy: Sooperchips
Jonah
55JWB: Revo
coupe-sport: Rocket Tractor 
TTotal: Revo
kmpowell
Thorney: Rocket shopping trolley
Woracle
Wak: AmD?
Mike_G
Mav
saTT_nav
Phil
TT500: Smartchip
E
T7


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Apart from not being sure what Wak is packing, I know we have standard, Revo, Sooperchips, MTM and MTM big turbo and Van Aken SmartChip represented.

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guessed those as well, Clive ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I wasn't guessing....!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

You only need to look at Wak's video of the trip to Peterborough to realise something strange     ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So we're still waiting for a confirmed AmD car and hopefully a couple of Apr, Abt's. Hopefully we'll get at least 2 of each......


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Waks is AmD mapped.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> So we're still waiting for a confirmed AmD car and hopefully a couple of Apr, Abt's. Hopefully we'll get at least 2 of each......


Whoa there fella! Â  Â We're pretty much full - certainly not room for another 4 cars (2 Abt, 2 Apr...). The only Abt car that might be coming is the one you mentioned to me Mark, but I've not heard anything from you on that since, so I've assumed it isn't happening Â ??? If you could let me know at the start of next week that would be great - I don't want to turn anyone away waiting for an Abt car that isn't coming...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will 100% be there and make a long weekend out of this in Bath.

This also looks to be the first public appearance for Mrs Vlastan.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*lol* ;D

I wasn't suggesting we get another group of TT's.... I was hoping that some of the existing group were Abt or Apr 

I haven't managed to meet with Tony from Abt yet, so I guess this isn't going to happen. :-/



> Whoa there fella! Â  Â We're pretty much full - certainly not room for another 4 cars (2 Abt, 2 Apr...). The only Abt car that might be coming is the one you mentioned to me Mark, but I've not heard anything from you on that since, so I've assumed it isn't happening Â ??? If you could let me know at the start of next week that would be great - I don't want to turn anyone away waiting for an Abt car that isn't coming...
> 
> Cheers, Clive
> 
> Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Better check with Tottal as i think he is now on the French Alpes Trip on the same date :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Waks is AmD mapped.


Traitor!  ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> I haven't managed to meet with Tony from Abt yet, so I guess this isn't going to happen.


Mark, I've kept a space for the Abt car as we haven't yet reached the point where I've had to turn someone else away - if TTotal isn't coming, then definately space for the Abt car - and be good to have it there!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll speak to Tony next week and see what I can arrange.


----------



## MBHatton (Apr 28, 2003)

Without having to read 17 pages, what is the cost of having Revo installed?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Without having to read 17 pages, what is the cost of having Revo installed?


It's not hiding in there, so don't go looking! 

Actually, I don't know - you might want to call Forge and ask them "if I wanted to get Revo installed at the TTOC Rolling Road day at Interpro that you're attending, what will it cost and are you offering any discount". This isn't something I've discussed with them beyond getting them along. If i recall correctly from another thread, I don't think discount is available on Revo, but there is a TTOC discount on some other Forge "bits" like the alloy strut tops etc.?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Clive

I just wanted to check whether I have a space booked in? Are you allocating any specific time slots?

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Phil,

You're not "on the list" yet - there is a full list in the first post in this thread.

We're not allocating strict time slots as frankly people are bound to turn up early or late which would mess that up totally! I think it would be great (and provide most flexibility) if most people can be there most of the morning - it's actually more interesting to watch that it might sound, and I'm sure they'll be a sense of competition as different chips go on!

A few people have indicated that they need to run earlier or later, and I'm keeping a note of those to make sure we don't end up with everyone wanting to run first or last!

Let me know if you can make it and if you need to run ealier or later. I'm going to review the numbers with Interpro later this week, and give them a list of who is attending, We're pretty much full, so let me know sooner rather than later!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

> Without having to read 17 pages, what is the cost of having Revo installed?


I spoke to Forge at GTI on Saturaday about cost. Should be in the region of Â£600, and will push a 225 to around 260bhp with Shell Optimax.

Clive, can we have our names at the start of this thread with our related chips next to them
ie TT500 - Van Aaken SmartChip
Wak - AmD

etc etc Just an idea, because whover wins then i'm swapping over


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Clive

Can you take this as confirmation that I would like to attend, and add me to "the list"? I will be able to get down for around mid-morning. I have an AmD chip.

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Clive, can we have our names at the start of this thread with our related chips next to them... ...etc etc Just an idea, because whover wins then i'm swapping over


Smon, no! 

A few people asked that we didn't collate that information _prior_ to the event, to eliminate (not that I think it is likely at all) any bias on the day. Obviously, if you wanted to trawl through the thread you could probably work out who has what... However, I know, and I'm not going to publish an explicit list before the event to respect the wishes of the few.

Obviously by the end of the event we'll all know who has which chip and what figures they got. There is also a plan to write this up for the magazine and publish the results on this thread...

Phil, yep, no problem. Good to have another AmD chip (not that we're keeping a list or anything!  ).

Cheers, Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Fair comment Clive. Really lookin forward to this by the way 
Simon


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Yeah echo that (good to meet at GTI btw).

Also, I need an early early session - gotta go sharpish.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Clive, can you get me booked in really early?

I had to postpone the planned 1/4 mile showdown with Gary Handa's 360hp Golf yesterday after he cried off. He's said he'll be ready for GTI Festival at Santa Pod, but that's also on 8th June.

Depending how early Interpo will start I might still be able to do both, otherwise I'll have to bail out. Sorry to muck you around, but my pride and the honour of the TT Forum is at stake here! 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clive et all, sure I had posted here to say I cannot get to this, please let someone have my slot, cheers.

Edited...just recall I had sent Clive an I.M. some time ago......


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Can I ask a question and hope I dont get the Pi$$ taken too much 

What happens on a rolling road test. I get that my car is on two sets of rollers and I assume tied down... Who does the driving?? Me?? do they run it through all the gears?? how fast to they get up to??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Jason,

Seen it done recently, the "tester" suts in the car and drives it whilst it is very well strapped down to the RR., while the wheels turn two big rollers that support the front and the rear of the car. The RR should have big cooling fans blowing cold air at the engine intake. Its weird you can stand alongside your car while it speeds along !They get to a speed where the max power and torque shows on the screen.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

John, can't find your IM (and I thought I'd kept them all relating to Interpro - my inbox is huge!) but no worries - I knew you weren't coming from our chat at GTI 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Do we sign a disclaimer or anything like this?? Are the testers insured ?? what if the car shoots off the rollers  are we covered or will our insurance cover us?

Just curious 
Jonah


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Hi Clive,
Sorry I have taken so long to reply, are there any spaces left?
Cheers,
Boggie


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Boggie, good timing - I'm faxing Interpro with a list of names this lunchtime!

Should be ok - I've put you on the list.

You have IM by the way.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Cheers Clive,
You have IM!
Regards,
Boggie


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er...........ello Clive !

You know I said I wasnt coming ? Well..... :-/

Are you fully booked now ???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

John, I can put you back on the list, but I need to confirm with Interpro that we're not over the top... assume it's ok unless you hear different from me by the end of the week.

Remind me - you're already Revo'd but you only want one run on the rollers, correct?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Clive, yes Revo'd and if poss a run switched on and off...if poss . Will turn up anyhow even if you cant find room , for either a run on or a run off or both ! Please dont go to any trouble as I have messed you about. Cheers ( happy to ttotally flexible and on standby ...Thanks


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Got a bit impatient and had my car put on the rollers at AMD last friday, with Forge Intercooler, Forge Air Filter, Miltek Exhaust & sports cats, Hyperboost DV and Samco turbo hoses it made 249 BHP (Without chip) 8)

I have got Revo SPS3 but want to get it rolling roaded again for those figures...

Sorry if this is slightly off topic, but felt the need to tell someone :

My respects to people at Forge and AMD, great service as usual.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Matt, does this mean you also want to come to Interpro?


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

clive - sorry no, my bad for posting on this thread. My MAF sensor has gone wrong, if i can get it booked it and fixed before the 8th then id like to come, but for now ill say no.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Matt (Clive sorry please excuse me..) please look at your I M thanks. John


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok, the post at the top of this thread has been updated with the latest names etc.

For now, I'm going to say the list is closed as I need to get feedback from Interpro on the numbers. I'll let you know if there is room for any more.

*If you can't make it for any reason, please let me know - it's no big deal and you might be letting someone else go in your place*

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I need 1 more Space! Please! Â 
you have IM!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

I sent the list of to Interpro last night and will be speaking to them this afternoon - we've got 23 cars, 8 of which want 2 runs, which pushes us something over our 25 "maximum" already...

I'll let you know what they say about more cars this evening. How are you going to drive two cars down by the way? 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A friend wants in, Golf TDI with some mods!  ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> A friend wants in, Golf TDI with some mods


competition eh ? 

Doesnt work for AmD does he ???

James.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

You have IM


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll down grade to one run if it allows someone to have a run


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There will be some no shows, as usual I guess so we should be ok for our 2 runs Robert - eh Clive ? :-/


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

If there is a spare space due to someone dropping out would very much like to come down and give my standard 225 a rolling road test and just speak with you guys regarding moding!!

if not would still like to come and spectat if thatâ€™s possible?

Is anyone going down the night before and staying in a hotel?

David

[email protected]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I cant f'in believe this!!!!!! I have just been told that i HAVE to go on a 'corporate day' on the Sunday with some new clients, so i wont be able to make it now. 

Sorry Clive, and if it puts you out of pocket for any deposit you may have paid for me, please say and i will re-emburse you.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kev, no worries, there is a queue of people (Abt car, Wak's friend and David) who can take your place. I haven't paid any sort of deposit in any case....

Nutts, Wak, David: I'm still waiting to hear back from "we'll call you tomorrow" Interpro Â :-/ (and indeed "let you know by the end of the week NuTTs Â ) but as soon as I do, I'll confirm or otherwise availability.

David, if you want to come and spectate / turn up on the offchance that someone doens't show, please feel free!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Kev, no worries, there is a queue of people (Abt car, Wak's friend and David) who can take your place. I haven't paid any sort of deposit in any case....
> 
> Nutts, Wak, David: I'm still waiting to hear back from "we'll call you tomorrow" Interpro Â :-/ (and indeed "let you know by the end of the week NuTTs Â ) but as soon as I do, I'll confirm or otherwise availability.
> 
> ...


Clive, if the forecast is lousy (likely, given the crap weather at the moment), I'd still definitely want to go. Please keep me down as a standby - I may even turn up and watch if there isn't space for me.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Rob,

I'm still going, but if there's no space you can take my place. You are our front man after all, regarding power/bhp, and it would be a shame if you missed out.  Mine's a boring 250/260bhp and I can live without knowing for a while.  I'm just going for the fun of the day. Offer is there if you want, no probs.

Simon


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Yeah that will be fine, I will most definitely be there! as at some stage soon i would like to mod my car so any information gained will be great..

David


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

would love to come on the 8TH
Â£20 SEAMS A GOOD PRICE


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Â£20 is very cheap for seams I agree ! : Can I have a pair ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

"I don't believe it"!!!! Â 

Just called Interpro for an update on 8th June - i.e. can we squeze some more in, start time etc. and they told me that due to someone's at Interpro's wife annoucing they are going away that weekend last night, and there being 2 children to look after, they are having to back out of that date!!! Â 

However, the following Sunday, the 15th, is available, so I've said we'll take it and I'll let them know what impact this has on numbers.

So, my apologies to you all for the change, as you can probably imagine, I'm fuming! Please let me know if you can do the 15th and I'll update the list accordingly.

Re Forge, Russell had left for the today, but hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to confirm they can make it on the 15th.

Regards, Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm still up for this..... without checking back through all the previous stuff, I'm not sure if my name was still on the list...... *shrug*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Clive, Clive, can i have my space back please!!!? I can make the 15th!!! No stupid work that weekend!!!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Clive

Now the date has changed if there is any space can I go back on the list.

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

JampoTT, you weren't on the list... take a look at the very first post in this thread which has everyone's name on it... you should read your IM's more!!! Â  However, I doubt if this is going to be a problem as I suspect one or two people won't be able to make the new date Â :-/ so no worries.

Kev, Gavin - hurrah! 4 down, 21 spaces left to fill!

Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

15th should be ok.
ohno bullhooks....no cant do it!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Clive,

I will need to let you know not your fault but I had juggle a few things to make it on the 8th.

Even got a new exhaust today especially ;D

Picked up a Remus system today getting it fitted on Thursday ;D

http://www.remus.at/product.php?option=1&ln=2

I will let you know ASAP re 15th

Jason


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in Clive ;D 15th is FAR better.... I can get p!ssed on the 7th now ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nope sorry already booked up the 15th as its the Pennines run up North, thats gonna be more fun anyhow, Clive if you end up running another day then please let me know otherwise sorry mate. Thanks for the loads of time that you have spent on this.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I can make this date ;D

Count me in


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

As much as i wanted this i have said i would do the penine run and will have to keep to this now as Daniela gone to alot of trouble to arrange this,dam shame though as i wanted an R+R b4 the Ring trip 
Maybe another one can be organised


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

TTotal wrote


> Nope sorry already booked up the 15th as its the Pennines run up North, thats gonna be more fun anyhow


Cheeky Git

I should be able to make this Clive, let you know, why's it changed? ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> "I don't believe it"!!!! Â
> 
> Just called Interpro for an update on 8th June - i.e. can we squeze some more in, start time etc. and they told me that due to someone's at Interpro's wife annoucing they are going away that weekend last night, and there being 2 children to look after, they are having to back out of that date!!! Â
> 
> ...


Sorry but this is unnaceptable. 

What a bunch of monkeys are these guys? They commit to this for months and one week before they can't make it?

I may not be able to come now.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> why's it changed?





> Sorry but this is unnaceptable.


<sigh> Obviously I'm not happy about this either, but right now I'm just trying to salvage _something_ from it.

What's the reason? Apparently main man's wife is going away that weekend now and he has to stay home and look after the kids... and they can't run the road without him :-/ But yes, it does suck that it's been booked for so long AND I had to ring them[ to find out...

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

All this mess for one woman?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can't he just tell her that he has business commitments and he can change them?

What a wimp of a man is he?

As I said before I am making a long weekend out of this. Booked leave from office, booked accommodation, booked kennels for little Elli...I am very annoyed.

Oh well...if I can't change all these bookings...what was this place in Norwich again?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

To help people keep up with the new arrangements, can we try to limit the number of "isn't it crap" posts?

Oh, and I've not seen any posts in which I thought anyone was blaming me, so no need to get het up over that one. Â 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Clive do you want us to IM you or have u read my post


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jonah,

I'll be reading all the posts in this thread to create the new list... I'll also be reading my IM's of course, so either way is fine, but at least on the thread everyone can see who is coming... 

Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Dont suppose switching to power engineering is an option for the 8th?


Wak, if you want to organise it, go ahead. Â :-/ Seriously, if you want to call Power and see if they are available that day (although I don't think they work Sunday) and will match Interpro's price, go ahead and report back...

However, to keep things simple, I'd like to stick with the new, single, plan - if we start discussing two options I can see this all going horribly pear shaped - some people are bound to have a preference for a different location, and I'd rather not have the competition to be honest.

Personally, given the 100% cost differential between Interpro and Power, I'm going to stick with Interpro.

Given his dismay, perhaps you can take Nick with you to Power! Â 

Clive


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Given his dismay, perhaps you can take Nick with you to Power! Â


...and leave him there! :-X


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

RAOFLMAO ;D ;D ;D



> ...and leave him there! Â :-X


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> only a suggestion..no need for head biting! Â Â


Wak, I didn't think I was head biting! Like I said, if you want to check it out and let me know if it is a viable option, please do - I'm not going to myself as my feeling is, from the investigation I already did, that it probalby won't be in this case, due to the cost and the lack of Sunday opening. Organising it twice for one location is quite enough for me!

Cheers, Clive

P.S. If you're upset and the suggestion you spend a day alone with Nick, that's a different matter (and yes Nick, I am just kidding!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

Why did you move this a week later and not a day earlier?

What I mean, is it possible to have the interpro visit on Saturday 7th of June instead of Sunday 15th?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Clive - I can do 15th. Thanks for all you efforts.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Clive,
I can do any weekend day. My social life has fallen apart since the announcement of my upcoming marriage!
B.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Why did you move this a week later and not a day earlier?


Nick, Interpro only do RR group meetings on Sundays. And even if they did do Saturdays. the fact that as I've already said (and you've already responded to!!!) the blokes wife is away that weekend, would have meant they couldn't have done that Saturday anyway.

I know you've organised yourself around the weekend of the 7th and 8th, but believe me, you're not the only one who has put some planning effort into that weekend and I'm afraid the event doesn't revolve around you. PLEASE - no more "it's rubbish, Interpro are rubbish, why isn't it on date x y or z" posts. I hope you can make the new date, but if you can't, you're going to be one of the several people that the new date is not convienient for. The new date is the 15th, end of story.

Obviously unable to look back through the thread Â  you asked what the name of the place in Norwich is - it's Clive Atthowe Tuning - see http://www.enginetuning.net/contact.html

Clive


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

We were commited to attending on the 8th , we had arranged Kevin from Forge and Mitcheel from Revo to attend, we will now look at dates and arrange to join you .

May I add that in the many years we have been dealing with Interpro they have never cancelled a sesiion Dave Griffiths the owner is swamped at the moment and would not cancell unless absoloutly necessary, if you guys can make the new date it will be worth waiting for


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

I can make the new date.

(just a note - Interpro cancelled the last RR session at short notice - I know 'cos i turned up and no one else was there  It was subsequently re-arranged for a few weeks later)

Mike


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Clive,

Looks like its been a bit of a nightmare! On the bright side, we can all to Santa Pod on the 8th 

I will be able to make the 15th, and just to reiterate my IM, i will only require 1 run.

Cheers for ur efforts, Gareth


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Doh ! - will be out of the country that weekend so will have to step down - Clive / Nutts will IM you regarding write up and site

Cheers for all the efforts Clive. 

rgds


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Well done for all the organising mate, sounds lie a right pain but sometimes these things happen.

Sadly I dont think I can make that date (as the 4 is still on a ramp awaiting hweels I'm not sure whether I could make the original date as it happens). I'll certainly post up if things change and I can make it.

Your efforts are appreciated mate.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Clive,

I've checked things out and I defo *can't* make the 15th  

Cant show off my new exhaust either  

Jason


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Right, I've updated the first post in this thread with those who have confirmed for the 15th (12 so far) and those who I've not heard from yet if they can make it (14). If you're in contact with any of the 11, could you let them know about the change of date and ask them to take a look at the thread so they can let me know if they can make it!

Looks like we might have a few spare spaces now as several who could make the 7th can't do the 15th, so if you were not on the previous list, but would like to come, please let me know!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> *All the important facts are now in this post to save you reading pages and pages!
> 
> PLEASE LOOK FOR YOUR NAME BELOW AND SEE IF YOU'RE IN THE RIGHT PLACE!*
> 
> ...


Clive

Jonah is not in your list but has 2 runs booked ???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Jonah is not in your list but has 2 runs booked


Ah, can you tell I cut and paste the old list?

Thanks - fixed - Jonah removed.

Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Clive did u get my IM 
Jonah


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

Did you read my IM?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yes, I'm reading, and have read my IM's - just been too busy to reply to them yet!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Come on guys, only 14 of us so far... anyone who wasn't coming on the 8th interested? Plenty of spaces!!! :'(

Clive


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

would it be of if i took one of your places on the 15 now that there are some spaces free


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jab, excellent - you're on the list.

Clive


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

GR8 sunday morning blery eyed and bushy haired


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Clive,

You have IM.

Karl


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Yep would still like to come along and again if there is a spare space would like to have a single run.

David


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Karl, David - great - list in the first updated accordingly...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Pleased to confirm that Mitchell from Revo will be at Interpro on the 15th to install s/w (demo or purchase). Please let me know if you're interested and not on the list in the first post asap.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Clive

Sorry for not replying sooner, I've been away on holiday.

I will be able to make the 15th June.

See you there.

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Phil, great 

Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Sorry Clive, Can't make this one. Thanks anyway.
Simon :'(


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn it. Can't make that date. Guess someone else can have a go in my place.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok,

It's all systems go for this Sunday ;D

We're kicking off at 9am - first on will be Emmy in his non-TT, then we'll be going first come, first served from about 9.15. Please try to be there as early as you can as this means that a) you'll not miss any of the fun and b) we'll not have everyone turning up at 11 and then the last people to arrive not getting a run when we run out of time...

If you know that you *can't* get there until later in the morning, please let me know.

Once again, game on!

Cheers, Clive

P.S. Due to the re-arranged date, we still have a couple of spaces if anyone who isn't signed up wants to come along - let me know!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sorry Clive  

TT is NOT going to be back for then and I'm unlikely to get another car that is worthy of such an occasion :-/ If I could have got a Boxster S, then I might have been tempted 

Can someone remember to take photos of EVERY car there and get copies of EVERY graph.... oh and if something strange / wonderful / crap / "oh my god" / beautiful / funny or down right awesome occurs someone please take notes for the mag!!! ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark,

I was just reading your accident thread and was on my way over to take you off the list :'( Very sorry to hear....

If you do discover the insurance is all ok and you manage to get yourself a Boxster or similar you'd of course be more than welcome....

Any news on ABT by the way?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Oh, and no pressure guys, but we're now right on the line in terms of number of cars for getting the discounted rate, so please no-one else drop out, get their car driven into, stolen etc. etc.!

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Abt will not be attending :-/


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Will Forge be there ?

If so, anyone fancy an impromptu group buy of the DVR ? :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Forge aren't going to be there, but Mitchell from Revo will be...

Clive


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Are there any spaces left? I could be interested in a before/after if I can get the revo stuff installed.

What is the final cost and location?

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dave,

Yep - there are spaces left, so I'll put you down for one.

I can also put you down for Mitchell from Revo to install Revo for you on rhe day (let me know if you think you want demo or "full" software) and for 2 runs on the rolling road - Revo on, Revo off. For 2 runs it'll be Â£30.

See you there!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Clive,

Thanks for that. Please put me down for the revo trial with RR before and after.

This may seem like a daft question but what will I have to do? Do they do it for me or do I drive it on the rollers? Never done this before, just worried I'll go flying off into the wall or something...

Oh, and it's Mark - not Dave ???.

But thanks for arranging it.

Mark


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark, sorry - it's that cryptic forum name of your that confused me (or maybe it was trying to reply to forum posts between meetings!) :

You don't have to do anything... the Interpro guys will drive your car into the workshop and onto the rolling road, do the business and then drive it out again - this is to ensure that the appropriate insurance is in place at all times - if you were unlucky enough to drive your car into something inside the workshop your insurance may not cover you as you're not on a public road. If the Interpro guys do it, they are covered by their insurance - not that we expect that to happen of course!

Ok, you're down for everything 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Has anyone got any foolproof directions for Interpro from M4 London direction??

Have serached for directions on the web but no matter where I get them I allways find myself getting lost.

Any help, to save me driving endlessly round Bristol, would be appreciated.

E


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

You can follow me if you want E 

I have never been to Interpro but used to work in Bristol many moons ago & I have Sat Nav


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Guys,

Firstly don't actually go into Bristol - Interpro is Thornbury! Pop BS35 3US into Multimap, like this http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....anced=&addr3=&pc=BS353US&quicksearch=BS35+3US and you should get a better idea...

The full address is in post 1 of this thread.

Cheers, Clive.

P.S. Or we can have ourselves a little convoy if you're happy to arrive at 9am (rather than 9:15!)


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

What time are you setting off Morgan?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

About 7-15 to 7-30 I reckon,

Nav is showing a distance of 97.9 miles, est time required 1.29 hrs this is from Farnborough.

We could hook up at M4 J10, but if Clive knows the way & he has offered to have a cruise up there perhaps we should follow him.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've been before, but it doesn't mean I know the way!

I'll also probably be running late : or at least not early, so if I'm going to meet up with anyone, I'd like it to be in-flight on the M4... 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Ok, how about we hook up at Reading Services in the Petrol Station, this service area is between J11 & J12.

This services is then 79 miles from Interpro, so I reckon we should allow at least an hour :-/

What do you think.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a fair plan, but lets say 7:30-7:40.

IM me your mobile number (and I'll return) just in case it all goes pear shaped!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Gents,

Mind if I tag along with you from Reading Services? I live in Maidenhead so it'd make things nice and simple for me.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

No probs Mark


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I'll try to meet you there too, if I can get up early enough on a Sunday :-/

UK225 you have IM

E


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok guys - got a few spaced left so if anyone who isn't already booked in is free this Sunday and wants to come along, just let me know before midday Friday!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Morgan - you have IM

Karl


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Can someone local to Interpro think of a pub we can go to for lunch once we're finished... and then of course lead us there 

Thanks, Clive


----------



## neilg (May 6, 2002)

Clive

I'd suggest The Masons Arms, 94 Gloucester Road Rudgeway Bristol BS35. It's between the M4 and Thornbury on the A38 so you will pass it on the way to Interpro.

It's got a big carpark and seems like a nice place. Part of the Brewers Fayre chain, and I drove past it tonight.

Of course, if I make it on Sunday I can lead the way. I'll also bring my foot pump


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

I'll also try to meet you guys there, depening on how heavy tonight is!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No-one is going to believe this, but...

Just turned on my phone this morning and had a message to call Interpro.

Their Rolling Road developed a problem last night with moving the rollers to adapt to different car lengths. They have the engineer there now (11am) and are making every effort to get the road fixed, but do not expect to know for sure until approx 3:45pm if the road will be ready for tomorrow or not.

Therefore, I need your help.

* If you are booked to come down and you read this, PLEASE IM ME A CONTACT PHONE NUMBER

* If you know a contact phone number for anoyone who is booked please IM it to me. I have Mav, UK225, T7, Boggie,TopGearUK, JampoTT & SaTT_nav so I need kmpowell, gcp, Mike_G, woracle, karloff, jab471, E, PhilJ & Mark.

All we can do at this stage is cross our fingers and hope it gets sorted. I will of course post any update here as soon as I have it and call / or text those I have numbers for. Â

Could I also ask that just for today we keep this thread just for updates on the situation. I'm sure we're all in total agreement that after the change of date this is the worst possible thing that could happen. Interpro are mortified and are doing whatever they can. If you feel the need to call Interpro direct, their number is 01454 412777, although I'd suggest that at this stage, other than stopping them focussing on the repair, calling them won't achieve much.

Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All,

I'm afraid that Interpro haven't managed to fix the road - they are a fork lift truck short of doing the job. Â :-/

I've not managed to get numbers for gcp, Mike_G, woracle, jab471 or PhilJ, so if you have any way of letting them know, please do.

I'll consider the options for trying a 3rd time during the week.

Clive


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

:'(

Oh well s**t happens,

Clive thanks for all the effort you had put into arranging this, you must be truly gutted.

I for one would certainley be up for another date Â 

Also means my gearbox will be run in & Intercooler/Oil cooler fitted ;D


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

> Clive thanks for all the effort you had put into arranging this, you must be truly gutted.
> 
> I for one would certainley be up for another date Â


Likewise!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Guys, thanks.

If anyone knows a number for *gcp, Mike_G, woracle, jab471 or PhilJ please could they give them a call*.

I'm about to turn the PC off as we're off to a family do, so I'll not be able to see if you post their number here.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh, well..lets give in another shot in a few weeks maybe.. :-/ Thanks anyway.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in next time Clive.


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

And me too


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd also like to thank you Clive for all the hard work that you've put in over the last few weeks. I know that s*** happens, but it's still a bit frustrating!!

I'll also be up for the next one!!

Karl


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'll keep this thread sticky for 24 hours


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

ditto - really appreciate all the hard work clive - thanks for the texts today and it was good to speak to you ( i couldnt chat too much as I was on the golf course) - let me know when this is rearranged for - suppose its more a hassle for those that had made the effort to come to bristol and had booked rooms etc - cheers, Mav


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Bad luck Clive but thanks for all the efforts and for the text message letting me know.

Please count me in for the next attempt.

-Mark


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Clive,

I know now !

At least I found out before making the trip this time !

Count me in for next time.

Off too Get very hammmered now ! - was looking forward to playing with the revo. :-[

Oh well.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

Got the message, disapointed as everyone is but thanks for the efort


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, just gcp and PhilJ we couldn't get hold of... Chirs from Interpro is going to be on site from 9am till 9:30 just in case - I really hope he doesn't have two far-travelled unhappy campers to explain things to... :-/

Thanks to all of you (including some who weren't even going to Interpro!) who helped out with phone numbers and fax numbers!

Clive


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Clive

I did go to Interpro this morning ???, fortunately its only 15 minutes for me. Don't usually switch computer on over weekends.

Count me in for next time (dates depending)


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Got to Interpro at 10am this morning, looked very quiet! I ought to get some internet at home instead of relying on work, or internet cafe's in Bristol! Oh well, the girlfriend was chuffed at getting up 6.45am this morning and can now spend a nice day in Bristol. Looks like its going to be an expensive shopping trip for me, and then a nice 2 hour drive back to Guildford!

Clive, count me in for the next one. I wll instant message you my mobile number just in case! I am not sure whether I will still have a girlfriend after today, if I do then I will try and bring her along. She knows the way now.

Nice sunny day in Bristol by the way!

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

GCP (Is it Gary?) - What time did you arrive? Was there anyone from Interpro there? Glad it wasn't toooo far for you...

Phil.... Doh! Hopefully the memory of a lovely day shopping will outweigh the getting up early for your girlfriend! And yes, please do send me your number 'just in case' for next time - when I can bring myself to try to organise it!

Seriously guys, I'm going to ask Interpro about June 29th, July 6th and 27th, and August (!) 10th - I'll let you know which (if any) of these dates Interpro can do.

Cheers guys, once again, thanks for all being so understanding - 3rd time lucky eh? :

Clive


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> GCP (Is it Gary?) - What time did you arrive? Was there anyone from Interpro there? Glad it wasn't toooo far for you...


Clive

I was there about 9:45, no sign of anyone. 
Must have been a VW event on somewhere around Bristol though as loads of beetles and type II's on the A38.

Gavin


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You can count me in clive for the next one 
Jonah


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Count me in for the next re-arranged one, and the next re-arranged one, and the next re-arranged one etc etc  ;D

[serious] count me in clive  [/serious]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All, I've started a new thread in the Events forum for the new date of July 27th. Please now consider this thread closed and use the new thread in the Events forum.

Cheers, Clive


----------

